# Old Irish pounds



## glasto (9 Apr 2010)

My kid has just been looking through a load of old coins and banknotes that were collected by me as a kid, and then by my dad. There is a lot of weird stuff, I know most of it is worthless, its just old pesatas and france etc, but there are a few things worth looking up. Can anyone pont me at a good general site? Also there are a few Irish fivers and pounds among it, are they worth anything, or are they just curios now? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MANTO (9 Apr 2010)

Try here Glasto http://www.irishcoinage.com/DECCAT.HTM


----------



## Slim (1 Jun 2010)

You can change the old Irish money at the Central Bank, Dame St. Just bag the coins. Slim


----------



## W200 (1 Jun 2010)

Hi.
While on the subject I have a couple of handfuls of various coins from around the world which I want to get rid of. They returned from holidays down the years and are now collecting dust in a jar. Does anyone know of a charity that might be interested.
                                                                                    w200


----------



## Crugers (11 Jun 2010)

Our local Post Office have a collection unit for Autism Ireland - gimmicky large collection unit which you place a coin in and it rolls around and around a vortex until eventually dropping into the collection bin below. It states it will accept foreign currency...
HTH


----------



## MichaelBurke (13 Jun 2010)

Good website, wasn't aware of it but just figure I have a couple of hundred in old currency, better and safer than the bank interest it would have accummulated.


----------



## Mpsox (14 Jun 2010)

Have a look on ebau and see if anything you have in your collection may potentially  be worth more then their face value.


----------

